# Should everyone give up code 80?



## Florida RR (Oct 8, 2015)

I am at a point where I can go in one of two directions on a new coffee table layout. I haven't laid any track yet. I have always used code 80, so that's all I am familiar with. I have converted all of my rolling stock to new MicroTrains, Atlas, and Bachmann trucks and wheel sets. All of my locomotives are Atlas diesel and vary from 20 years old to current production.

1) Given the age of my Atlas locomotives should I expect any problems if I use Peco code 55 instead of code 80? Are they going to be bumping along the spike heads? 2) Since this will be going in a coffee table that is going to get bumped and shifted daily, would code 80 keep things on the track any better than code 55?

I don't really mind the appearance of code 80 Peco, but the code 55 does look just a tiny bit better to the eye.

-Florida RR-


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Most 90s engines should be OK on code 55. I don't think you'll notice a big difference in things staying on the track..........high flange wheels might help a bit, and high flange wheels don't like code 55, so in that respect code 80 might be better, but few people like the high flange wheels, and it won't matter if you use low flange/metal wheel sets. As a side note, most coffee table layouts are viewed from above and from that angle the higher rail isn't that noticeable.


----------



## martink (Oct 30, 2015)

Florida RR said:


> .... should I expect any problems if I use Peco code 55 instead of code 80? Are they going to be bumping along the spike heads?


The Peco code 55 track has no chairs/spikes on the inside of the rails. It was designed to cope with UK models from the same period and earlier, when some of their wheel/flange standards were even worse.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Code 80*

Code 80 is good but code 55 looks more realistice. And you will have to convert your pizza cutter wheels to low flange wheels to avoid any problems, and such. And if you plan on going to dcc, you may want to use the plastic wheel sets as not to cause any shorts from your turnouts if you plan on using any.


----------



## Florida RR (Oct 8, 2015)

That's all good info folks. Thanks for the advice. Someone mentioned viewing from above where the side profile of the rail isn't quite so obvious. The coffee table that I am having built does not have glass side panels, so it can be viewed from above only at no more than a 30 degree angle or so. All of my rolling stock now has low profile wheels, not by my choice really but because I decided to just go ahead and get rid of all the Rapido couplers. I only need to convert about 15 cars, so I just let go of my wallet and bought Micro Trains trucks all ready to go. About 5 minutes per car. Done.

It sounds like it's a half dozen of one and six of the other in my particular case. Either would work with the only real difference being appearance. I'll look at the ties on the code 80 vs. the code 55 and see if there is a difference. Which ever has better tie spacing will be what I choose. If they are the same, well I guess I will toss a coin.

My glass top coffee table was supposed to be delivered in time for Christmas, but my cabinetmaker ran into some longer than expected projects, and I delayed a bit with last minute changes. It shouldn't be but a few more weeks. It's a good thing I'm not a kid! I'll keep running a train on my test oval and be patient. When the table is ready, I'll create a new thread combining all the information that I have collected over the past few months.

Thanks again, and ...

MERRY CHRISTMAS!

-Florida RR-


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you're worried about the code 55 get a length and run some stock and locos and see how they perform. Press down a bit on them and you should be able to feel if they are bottoming out on the ties. Be aware that Peco 55 won't mix with other brands as their rail has a higher profile but is buried in the plastic.

Cant wait to see your table!


----------

